# Pics of my yellow S3



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here are some pics of my S3 that I took yesterday. Hope you like them:


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

what beautiful S3 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

SpiriTT said:


> what beautiful S3 [smiley=sunny.gif]


Cheers! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

it's a 210 HP...but what's your performance now with Amd??? :roll: :roll:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

That is exactly the spec that I would like, 18" RS4's and polished wing mirrors and the same colour. Beautiful !


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Very nice mate. Very nice INDEED! Like the tints, not too dark, and the RS wheels suit it a treat! Colour is cool for the summer and polished wing mirrors is something I have considered for the TT myself?
Once again, sweet motor! G


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

bilbos said:


> That is exactly the spec that I would like, 18" RS4's and polished wing mirrors and the same colour. Beautiful !


They are 19" RS4's!


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

SpiriTT said:


> it's a 210 HP...but what's your performance now with Amd??? :roll: :roll:


Dyno'd at AmD after remap... 267bhp and 299.9lbs/ft @ 14.5 psi.

Now running 20/21 psi (couretesy of The Boost Machine) - it's like it's been chipped again! :lol:


----------



## Kris (May 25, 2004)

Hey, that looks like my car 

Cept I've got porkas on it..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Imola S3, what interior do you have - any pics


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Imola S3, what interior do you have - any pics


Interior is black leather:


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice motor 'ImolaS3'. What size are your Alloys? Actually come to mention it, what are your alloys? RS-TT?

Also have you had it lowered?


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

dylarolla said:


> Nice motor 'ImolaS3'. What size are your Alloys? Actually come to mention it, what are your alloys? RS-TT?
> 
> Also have you had it lowered?


Cheers! 

Wheels are 19" RS4/TTs.

Suspension is Bilstein B8 Sprint shocks and Eibach Pro springs.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice, they really do the car justice.

Where did you purchase them from?
Any problems with the ride comfort? Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

dylarolla said:


> Nice, they really do the car justice.
> 
> Where did you purchase them from?
> Any problems with the ride comfort? Can you tell the difference?


I did some searching online - I found "The Eibach Shop" the cheapest (http://www.eibachshop.com). Went to my local performance accessory shop and they matched the price!

Ride comfort is very good - less wallowing round corners.

What I would recommend doing if you are thinking of changing the suspension is getting Neuspeed or Eibach front and rear anti-roll bars done at the same time. Haven't had this done myself but from everyone I know that has had it done said it transforms the car.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Not sure I have enough spare cash to do the roll bars as well.

If I just wanted to fit 19's to my S3, is there likely to be any problem? i.e.) With an otherwise standard suspension setup will 19s cause any problems?

I need to replace all my tyres anyway and am thinking that an alloy upgrade might be nice at the same time. I was under the impression though that fitting 19s might cause a problem. Have I misunderstood?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

dylarolla said:


> Not sure I have enough spare cash to do the roll bars as well.
> 
> If I just wanted to fit 19's to my S3, is there likely to be any problem? i.e.) With an otherwise standard suspension setup will 19s cause any problems?
> 
> ...


19's cause no problem at all - no rubbing even at full lock... in fact you can actually fit 20s in those arches.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Imola, wot tint have you got on your motor mate?


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

Raven

You might be better contacting him on AS net. He's on there much more! :wink:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

What is AS Net?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

www.*a*udi-*s*port*.net*


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Imola, wot tint have you got on your motor mate?


It's medium smoke all round from Tint Haus


----------



## bigshout (Jan 1, 2005)

where did you get your alloys from?


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

bigshout said:


> where did you get your alloys from?


Got them locally, but you can get a good deal on them from Rochford Tyres.

http://www.rochfordtyres.co.uk/


----------



## PD150 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet looking car


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is a beautifull S3......congrats!!!! 8) 8)

Simple and looking very,very good!


----------

